# [EVDL] GREAT EV Video Story from the Power of DC and Motorweek.org



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Steve!

I imagine it's not getting many comments because there's nothing controversial about it. LOL.

Chip



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 4
> > Date: Wed, 19 Oct 2011 08:44:49 -0700
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, it's rare that you see such a positive report on EV's. I guess 
Motorweek is not following in the footsteps of Top Gear.

Gary Krysztopik
ZWheelz, LLC - www.ZWheelz.com
Alamo City Electric Auto Association - www.aceaa.org
blog - http://voices.mysanantonio.com/drive_electric_san_antonio/
San Antonio, TX


On 10/20/2011 5:33 AM, Chip Gribben wrote:
> Thanks Steve!
>
> I imagine it's not getting many comments because there's nothing controversial about it. LOL.
>
> Chip
>
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> Message: 4
> >> Date: Wed, 19 Oct 2011 08:44:49 -0700
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice and very well produced! 
Thanks for alerting us to it Steven

-----
-Otmar-

914 EV, California Poppy, Zilla research vehicle. 
http://evcl.com/914/

The Zilla factory is at:
http://manzanitamicro.com/

Zilla Support is still at: 
http://cafeelectric.com/Ssupport.php
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/GREAT-EV-Video-Story-from-the-Power-of-DC-and-Motorweek-org-tp3919108p3922528.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

